# Spanish shopping website?



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Can anybody introduce a few Spanish shopping websites?

I do not know any Spanish but really need to do some shopping online sometime.


Thank you very much!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sandraw719 said:


> Can anybody introduce a few Spanish shopping websites?
> 
> I do not know any Spanish but really need to do some shopping online sometime.
> 
> ...



there are tons - what do you want to buy?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Sandraw719 said:


> Can anybody introduce a few Spanish shopping websites?
> 
> I do not know any Spanish but really need to do some shopping online sometime.
> 
> ...


El Corte Ingles, the big department store, has a good online shopping site, and a click and collect facility too:-

Rebajas en El Corte Inglés. Descuentos hasta el 60% en moda, electrónica, deportes?

This one is a site for furniture and home accessories which offers discounted prices, offers change pretty much daily. You have to register with them (they then send you emails about all the new offers, but there's no pressure to buy - costs nothing to look, after all!


http://www.westwing.es/campaign/?gc...es_sb10001&sem=es.sem.goo.ownbrand&key=lp/lp4

Get your English/Spanish dictionary out and keep it by you whilst you're browsing to help you find what you're looking for - it's a good way to learn more Spanish vocabulary without really trying.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> there are tons - what do you want to buy?


You'll really have to give us a clue;

Food 
Clothes
Electrical
DIY
??


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks!

I need to buy food such as vine and olive oil, health care products for babies and children products such as puzzles and good toys made in Spain

I am trying to source good Spanish products for Asian markets.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sandraw719 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I need to buy food such as vine and olive oil, health care products for babies and children products such as puzzles and good toys made in Spain
> 
> I am trying to source good Spanish products for Asian markets.


most of the supermarkets have online shopping - I use Mercadona

Corte Inglés does toys & all kinds of things - Lynn gave you a link for that already


edit - oh - I just saw - you're looking for wholesale so that you can export?

in that case I have no idea!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You need this thread to give you some ideas 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ing-spain/89417-promote-spanish-products.html


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> most of the supermarkets have online shopping - I use Mercadona
> 
> Corte Inglés does toys & all kinds of things - Lynn gave you a link for that already
> 
> ...


Thanks. The idea is to source a few kinds of things and ship to China to sell online. Maybe only 1 to 2 cube meters each time.It is not a big business but I have partner in China to sell them. A lot of things will be popular for middle class Chinese.


----------

